# train info



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

I am a 40 yo with a 4yo son that I would like to start building trains with. However the only experience I have is from 30 years ago with a ho scale tyco train. What I would like to know is...what is the best bang for the buck as far as scale, durability, accessories, maintenance, longevity. I am not trying to start a debate, I would like an honest opinion and please tell why you suggest what you do. thanks and I hope this will be a long term thing.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...:thumbsup:

There are plenty of other brands to choose from out there but I've always sent newcomers to Athearn. You'll find Athearn Blue Box diesels and frieght cars to be reliable, durable and easily gotten on Ebay and forums like this. Though they've discontinued production, there are still plenty to be had---don't fall for the "rare" "collectible" line. If it truly is a rare piece, you wouldn't want it for a 4YO to play with anyway.


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks for the reply ... we were thinking about getting the polar express lionel for Christmas but its a little pricey. We love the movie and he would have a cow if he were to get it but h.o. is a bit smaller and I think there is more "stuff" available for the scale but I would rather get dependability over less cost


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The reason for the hefty price is the tender, a Trainsounds tender is worth 120 alone.
What you do is buy a family set that goes on a table to run but not played with. Then you can used ,or a cheaper set to play.My son has a box of HO and another of Lionel 027. He played with both and the Lionel was just more dependable. The HO's were old but can't last forever but they are inexpensive. Basic Lionel from the 80's can go for under 50 a set.
Toy's r us the G scales were marked down Polar and Hogwarts.Now that is a handful of trains to play.
THis time of year Target, Bed and BAth, stock Lionel Sets. It just takes a little searching.


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

so does that mean that the rest of the train is cheap ... does this one have the sound the box looks different http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2809555 ...what is the middle rail for in the lionel trains


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

it is a 3 rail power system. simplifies wiring somewhat.
i like my athearns in HO. but cheaper bachmann (newer one) runs IMHO amazing as well. not to detailed but thats a plus - less stuff to break off. and its very cheap


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

In terms of beginner sets it means the difference of 50 to 75 bucks.
Two rail one wheel on the axle needs to be grounded. So in three rails, both ground and you add a center pickup. 
The 200 tag for the Polar is right. A cheaper set may go 130 or so. All the Polar sets have that sound system,so you cannot get it cheaper by substitution.You must get dirty looks when ordering Chinesefood.
Visit the Lionel site and see their sets.


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

ok more questions how can you drive several trains on connected tracks at different speeds and does this video belong to some one on this site cause I think this is awesome...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6-3sy-qoxQ please give links to your train set layouts also can you uncouple cars w/o touching them


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

also how elaborate is your layout and how many pieces do you have... pics would be great


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

T-man Table

O scale uses an electromagnet to uncouple. I't a piece of track for that purpose.


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

I am selling one of my nitro rc to make the original train purchase ... if I buy a lot more track how do I figure if it needs more power to run the train on


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

When furthest from the transformer the train will slow.
For Basic info read the Basic 027 manual.
DCC is a natural and expensive to run more than one train. Here in the manual it has the older conventional ways. It is a multi scale site.I keep a printed copy for reference.


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

if I get the lionel polar express and double the track is the cw 80 transformer that comes with the set enough to power the extra track... I have read about how the train will slow down when farthest away from the connection and that the wires run need to be as short as possible and also that I should get a transformer with enough power for future additions so if I need to get a better transformer what should I get cause I want it to be set up and running when he gets up Christmas morning also maybe two to four switch tracks or a figure 8 not sure just yet but we are going to talk to a 65 yo model train guru this Saturday at a rc store that I frequent


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Slow down is not a big problem. The trains still runs. You seem to worry too much. The transformer should take the extra load. It is new track. If I tell you everthing what will be left for you to find out? 
Switches operate with the accessory terminals since the operate only when switched it will not be a big drain. These sets are made to set up and run. They are new. Things occur with age. My track is 40 yrs plus. Basically a feeder is need for 12 to 16 feet of new track I would guess. Older stuff you go less. Mine are at 8 ft or so.

In the manual read up on blocks if you want to run multiple trains.
Be sure to read the new instructions when you get a new set.
It will be fun and try not to break anything before your son sees it.
Craigslist has used sets for sale just keep up on prices before you buy. 
Anything else?
Part of the fun is the experience.
From what I can see you are asking good questions.


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

well I know from experience in a new hobby to take baby steps and make a few mistakes and if this were for just me I would not joint the site until I had the train and had broken something but this is for my little guy and I need to know it to be able to teach him as we are both new to this but he loves trains...part of his Christmas is a trip to Chattanooga Tenn. to ride a real train (Polar Express) and to stay in a train car at the Chattanooga Holiday Inn and see the train museum there, he loves playing with the brio Thomas and Percy that are motorized trying to pull all 53 cars across the floor or on the miles of track he has (scale of course) but I need as much info as possible before so when he quizzes me I have not only answers but the right ones and thanks for the info it is appreciated


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

full maxx said:


> well I know from experience in a new hobby to take baby steps and make a few mistakes and if this were for just me I would not joint the site until I had the train and had broken something but this is for my little guy and I need to know it to be able to teach him as we are both new to this but he loves trains...part of his Christmas is a trip to Chattanooga Tenn. to ride a real train (Polar Express) and to stay in a train car at the Chattanooga Holiday Inn and see the train museum there, he loves playing with the brio Thomas and Percy that are motorized trying to pull all 53 cars across the floor or on the miles of track he has (scale of course) but I need as much info as possible before so when he quizzes me I have not only answers but the right ones and thanks for the info it is appreciated


That Chattanooga Holiday Inn is a terrific place---for those who aren't familiar with it, the lobby is the old train station, a truly magnificent building. The hotel is strung out alongside the old yard, with lots of train cars on display. Some are in-use dining cars, some are cars refitted to be used as hotel rooms, and there are wonderful gardens there to wander through, as well. I used to stay there on business trips.


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks to all who have responded, I will post back this weekend after the trip to the hobby shop when we find out what we are going to get ... thanks again


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

well after seeing the difference in size in the Lionel and ho scale and considering our space available it will without a doubt be ho scale ... I just wish I could find the polar express in ho scale , or find some one to paint them up to look like it cause I have seen the engine and tender that are the same (2-8-4 Pere Marquette) minus the name and some cars that would need a little blueish gray spray and the name and you would never know the difference


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

tankist said:


> it is a 3 rail power system. simplifies wiring somewhat.
> i like my athearns in HO. but cheaper bachmann (newer one) runs IMHO amazing as well. not to detailed but thats a plus - less stuff to break off. and its very cheap


that's why i like bachmann


----------

